
My journey to 9 software engineering offers - cotsog
https://www.utsavahuja.com/9-software-engineering-offers/
======
gregmac
I came across this from patio11's tweet [1], where he said:

> I think this is approximately the optimal way to play the job search process
> as a candidate:
> [https://utsavahuja.com/p/d2039b6a-2592-4ef6-8740-a03076fd315...](https://utsavahuja.com/p/d2039b6a-2592-4ef6-8740-a03076fd315e/)

> Note in particular being organized, treating it as a sales pipeline,
> pursuing multiple offers in parallel, and practicing for interviews.

[1]
[https://twitter.com/patio11/status/1221683564950867968](https://twitter.com/patio11/status/1221683564950867968)

